# flower which is thrown by a bride at a wedding



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

What is this flower called in Finnish, which is used at a wedding day when a bride throws it to a guest? 

"Häissä morsian heitti kukan taaksepäin jotta eräs vieras sai" (?)


----------



## Gavril

Hi EVOO,

Are you thinking of a single flower, or a bouquet (= bunch) of flowers? A wedding bouquet is _hääkimppu_.



> Häissä morsian heitti hääkimpun taaksepäin jotta naimaton naisvieras saisi sen kiinni



_naimaton naisvieras_ = unmarried female guest


----------



## Lugubert

Is this custom even known in Finland? I have been to several weddings in Sweden, and here, my impression is that the bride normally very carefully keeps the bouquet and perhaps lets it dry to preserve it for many years until it totally falls apart in a cloud of accumulate dust.


----------



## kirahvi

Yes, it's common. However, in all weddings I've been to, there has been a separate bouquet for that purpose.


----------

